# My First Loves



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Today is a very special day for Hunter and Trapper. Its their 11th birthday. I am so lucky to still have them with me. We enjoy everyday
we have with them. Here are a couple of pictures of the old guys.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Adorable! 
Happy 11th to both of them. arty:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What sweeties  Happy birthday boys!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cody ( aka Baby Boy)  would like to send special happy birthday wishes to his springer cousins!!! A WOO-WOO birthday to you guys.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday guys!! Hope you have lots of fun today. Today is my Minnie's 4th birthday. We just came back from the dog bakery with a pupcake.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a blessed 11 years you've all had with one another. Happy Birthday boys~hoist a drink for me!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday Gentlemen!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Happy 11th Boys!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Happy birthday, boys!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

they look great for 11!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy 11th Birthday!!!! they are gorgeous and look like youngsters.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been really busy and missed this.
Happy Birthday to two good looking boys! I hope you had a wonderful day and lots of treats and loving.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

gorgeous pair!Happy B-day!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy 11th birthday boys!


----------

